# new tires or widen stockers?



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

I want my rear tires wider. and the stock 8icnh wide wheel sucks. Id really love to keep my stockers, but if widening cant happen what are some that fit and look GOOD on our GTOs guys? Im not looking to spend a million $$$ either. im sort of on a budget. thanks in advance for all the replies.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Wider wheels/tires + budget should not be in the same sentence lol.

But there are wheel repair places that can widen stock wheels. I've got no idea what the pricing is though.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

2004americanmuscle said:


> I want my rear tires wider. and the stock 8icnh wide wheel sucks. Id really love to keep my stockers, but if widening cant happen what are some that fit and look GOOD on our GTOs guys? Im not looking to spend a million $$$ either. im sort of on a budget. thanks in advance for all the replies.


Get bigger wheels and tires. I just did. click on the site below

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/santa-came-early-24149/


----------

